# Problem of old cat



## baran (5 December 2017)

Friend has gone into care. OH or I go round to house twice daily to see to cat. Son is coming over from USA after Christmas to clear the house then sell it. Vet has vetoed son taking cat back with him as she feels the stress of the journey would probably kill the cat. We don't know how old it is as friend got it from a rescue, previous owner having died. Cat is deaf and has sight loss, not completely blind. We can't take it because of issues with our own ageing cat. Vet says the kindest thing is to leave the cat where it is until the house is sold and then put it down.

Can anyone think of anything else?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 December 2017)

Id speak to some local rehoming centres if the cat is otherwise healthy people will take in a cat with special needs.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 December 2017)

Unless a close neighbour can take the cat, I'd follow vet's advice.  Although actually I am not sure what is to be gained by leaving the cat in an empty house, with no company.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 December 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Id speak to some local rehoming centres if the cat is otherwise healthy people will take in a cat with special needs.
		
Click to expand...

ditto  this  ^

   some of the fosters do take the old ones till they pass, speak to Cats Protection i would


----------



## GirlFriday (5 December 2017)

Yes. I've paid for such a cat in the past (it lived with relatives who took it in - I just agreed to cover vets fees for check up and on-going condition).

If there is a house to be sold there is money for the cat to have vet fees/meds etc covered. On that basis you should be able to find an individual/organisation to take it.

The one I paid for on-going meds for turned out to be significantly younger than the first vet thought. Would have been PTS by any charity that saw it in original state but lived for many years as happy pet. Including a house move which caused it no apparent issues (paws buttered and kept inside for a few days but no other special measures needed).

ETA: https://www.cats.org.uk/get-involved/support-us/cat-guardians/faq-cat-guardians may be applicable as the care is 9presumably) permanent rather than on a temporary basis.

Personally I'd try word of mouth (including maybe the area sections of this forum?) too though as you'll possibly come across people who wouldn't otherwise be looking but are capable.


----------



## honetpot (5 December 2017)

Having rehomed a very traumatised cat, who at one point seemed a lost cause, she hated people and was very odd in her behaviour, I would try and rehome, but privately or through a small rescue.
   Seen as most of my cats seem to be happy with their own company, bonkers cat spends most of the day on my bed, the rest on various sofas, with very little interaction with humans, apart from being fed, I do not see a problem leaving a cat in a house on its own, as long as its fed and checked. I think us humans overestimate our use to cats, we are only good for opening doors and tins.


----------



## baran (6 December 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Unless a close neighbour can take the cat, I'd follow vet's advice.  Although actually I am not sure what is to be gained by leaving the cat in an empty house, with no company.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it isn't our cat and friend still occasionally asks after it although he will never be able to return home. Son wants to see cat for himself before making final decision.


----------



## baran (6 December 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I&#8217;d speak to some local rehoming centres if the cat is otherwise healthy people will take in a cat with special needs.
		
Click to expand...

Cat also probably has kidney issues as it is drinking a lot. Also, vet feels strongly that moving deaf partially blind cat to strange environment is not the kindest thing.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 December 2017)

Poor thing, what an awful situation for your friend and his cat.  Is the friend in the position to discuss and make a decision on the cat's fate?  

In the meantime it might be helpful to find a local cat rehoming charity and discuss the situation with them.  They may know people who routinely take in sick or elderly cats to care for them for the rest of their days.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 December 2017)

Oh just realised Sussexbythesea said pretty much the same thing, sorry!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 December 2017)

baran said:



			Cat also probably has kidney issues as it is drinking a lot. Also, vet feels strongly that moving deaf partially blind cat to strange environment is not the kindest thing.
		
Click to expand...

In that case I dont understand why the vet just doesnt put the poor thing down now? Why would they advise to leave it alone and untreated until the house is sold? 

Honestly only you and vet really know and if you think pts is the option get on and do it. Personally Id hate to get pts just because of some short term stress and animals are mostly very adaptable. She (or he as youve only called the cat it) may blossom with good care and Ive seen some oldies get a new lease of life going on for several years. If not then nothings really been lost.


----------



## ycbm (6 December 2017)

The cat does not know it may have a happy future. It only knows that it has a miserable now.

It's deaf, blind, ill and old.

It should be put to sleep, imo.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 December 2017)

baran said:



			Cat also probably has kidney issues as it is drinking a lot. Also, vet feels strongly that moving deaf partially blind cat to strange environment is not the kindest thing.
		
Click to expand...

So, it's not just that the cat can't emigrate but that it won't cope with a new home?  Which makes perfect sense if it's blind and deaf.  I wonder why the vet isn't recommending pts now.


----------



## baran (7 December 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			So, it's not just that the cat can't emigrate but that it won't cope with a new home?  Which makes perfect sense if it's blind and deaf.  I wonder why the vet isn't recommending pts now.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, if it was our cat, it would be put down now. However, son wants the final say and we don't feel we can go against this. Just trying to think what is best for cat


----------



## baran (7 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			If there is a house to be sold there is money for the cat to have vet fees/meds etc covered. On that basis you should be able to find an individual/organisation to take it.
		
Click to expand...

I assume either this is a joke or you haven't been involved in somebody going into care and the costs involved. Financial guardian is unlikely to be happy with funds being siphoned off for a cat!


----------



## ester (7 December 2017)

I think all you can do is have a really frank discussion with the Son.


----------



## WandaMare (7 December 2017)

I would need to see the cat and assess its quality of life to advise on a decision like this, you can't really help with this on a forum. Lots of older animals live very happily when they are losing sight / hearing and just want a warm cushion, a hug and some good food every day to live a very happy old age. If it were me I would talk to Cats Protection or a local shelter for advice, they could come and visit the cat and then advise. They have the necessary experience and expertise to make these sorts of difficult decisions, they do it all the time.


----------



## GirlFriday (7 December 2017)

baran said:



			I assume either this is a joke or you haven't been involved in somebody going into care and the costs involved. Financial guardian is unlikely to be happy with funds being siphoned off for a cat!
		
Click to expand...

The *owner* of the cat (who is apparently asking after it sometimes) may well feel differently about their pet and *their* quality of life matters too. I've been involved in people going into care - and the costs relating to the cat are likely to be utterly immaterial in comparison. If the son contemplated emigrating the cat then there is clearly some money around.


----------

